# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين المغرب >  المعهد الملكي للثقافة الأمازيغية

## هيثم الفقى

*ظهير التأسيس*

*الاسم* 

ظهير شريف رقم 299-01-1 
صادر في 29 من رجب الخير 1422 (17 أكتوبر 2001) 
يقضي بإحداث المعهد الملكي للثقافة الأمازيغية. 
الحمد لله وحده 
الطابع الشريف بداخله : (محمد بن الحسن بن محمد بن يوسف الله وليه) 
يعلم من ظهيرنا الشريف هذا ، أسماه الله وأعز أمره أننا : 
*الاسباب الموجبة* 

بيان الأسباب الموجبة : 
1- تخليدا للأمانة التي حملها أسلافنا الميامين ، فإننا نضع على عاتقنا صيانة مقومات هويتنا المغربية العريقة الموحدة حول القيم المقدسة والثابتة للمملكة التي يجليها الإيمان بالله وحب الوطن والولاء للملك أمير المؤمنين والتشبث بالملكية الدستورية ؛ 
2- واستنادا إلى خطاب العرش الذي وجهناه إلى الأمة يوم 30 يوليو 2001 بمناسبة عيد العرش المجيد والذي أبرزنا فيه الطابع التعددي لهويتنا الوطنية كما يلي : 
أما التعددية فلأنها بنيت على روافد متنوعة أمازيغية وعربية وصحراوية إفريقية وأندلسية ساهمت كلها وبانفتاح وتفاعل مع ثقافات وحضارات متنوعة في صقل هويتنا وإغنائها ؛ 
3- واقتناعا من جلالتنا الشريفة بأن الاعتراف بمجمل الإرث الثقافي واللغوي لشعبنا يقوي الوحدة الوطنية ويعزز هويتنا ؛ 
4- وتذكيرا بأن الغاية من الممارسة الديمقراطية ، في إطار دولة الحق والقانون ، تجسد تحقيق المساواة في الحقوق والواجبات للمواطنين كافة ؛ 
5- وحرصا من جنابنا العالي بالله على تقوية عمق ثقافتنا وتمتين نسيج هوية أمتنا الغنية بتنوع روافدها ؛ 
6- وعملا منا على تعميق السياسة اللغوية المحددة في الميثاق الوطني للتربية والتكوين والقائمة من بين ما تقوم عليه ، على إدراج الأمازيغية في المنظومة التربوية ؛ 
7- واقتناعا من جلالتنا الشريفة ، بأن تدوين كتابة الأمازيغية سوف يسهل تدريسها وتعلمها وانتشارها ويضمن تكافؤ الفرص أمام جميع أطفال بلادنا في اكتساب العلم والمعرفة ويساعد على تقوية الوحدة الوطنية ؛ 
8- وحرصا منا على ضرورة إعطاء دفعة جديدة لثقافتنا الأمازيغية ، باعتبارها ثروة وطنية تشكل مصدر فخر واعتزاز لجميع المغاربة ، قررنا أن نحدث بجانب جلالتنا الشريفة وفي ظل رعايتنا السامية ، مؤسسة يعهد إليها بالحفاظ على هذه الثقافة والنهوض بها وتعزيز مكانتها في الفضاء الاجتماعي والثقافي والإعلامي الوطني وكذا في الشأن المحلي والجهوي ؛ 
9- ويقينا من جلالتنا الشريفة بأن مساعدتنا بالمشورة السديدة على المحافظة على هذه الثقافة وتنميتها تتطلب تشكيل هذه المؤسسة الملكية من شخصيات معروفة بكفاءتها الفكرية ووعيها بالطابع التعددي لثقافتنا الوطنية ؛ 
10- ورغبة في تمكين هذه المؤسسة الملكية للثقافة الأمازيغية من الاضطلاع بمهامها على أكمل وجه ، فقد حرصت جلالتنا الشريفة على تمتيعها بالاستقلال المالي والإداري. 
لهذه الأسباب 
وبناء على الفصل 19 من الدستور، 
أصدرنا أمرنا الشريف بما يلي : 
*مواد الظهير* 

المادة 1 : تحدث بجانب جلالتنا الشريفة وفي ظل رعايتنا السامية مؤسسة تسمى "المعهد الملكي للثقافة الأمازيغية" ، تتمتع بكامل الأهلية القانونية والاستقلال المالي ويشار إليها في ظهيرنا الشريف هذا باسم "المعهد". 
تسري على المعهد أحكام ظهيرنا الشريف هذا الذي يعد بمثابة نظامه الأساسي وكذا النصوص المتخذة لتطبيقه. ويكون مقر المعهد بالرباط. 
المادة 2 : يتولى المعهد المحال إليه الأمر من جنابنا الشريف إبداء رأيه لجلالتنا في التدابير التي من شأنها الحفاظ على الثقافة الامازيغية والنهوض بها في جميع تعابيرها. يشارك المعهد بتعاون مع السلطات الحكومية والمؤسسات المعنية في تنفيذ السياسات التي تعتمدها جلالتنا الشريفة وتساعد على إدراج الأمازيغية في المنظومة التربوية وضمان إشعاعها في الفضاء الاجتماعي والثقافي والإعلامي الوطني والجهوي والمحلي. 
المادة 3 : يكلف المعهد ، لأجل الاضطلاع بالمهام المسندة إليه في المادة 2 أعلاه ، بالأعمال والأنشطة التالية التي يقوم بها تطبيقا للبرامج المصادق عليها وفقا للفقرة الأخيرة من المادة 7 بعده: 
1- تجميع وتدوين مختلف تعابير الثقافة الأمازيغية والحفاظ عليها وحمايتها وضمان انتشارها ؛ 
2- القيام ببحوث ودراسات في الثقافة الأمازيغية وجعلها في متناول أكبر عدد من الأشخاص وتشجيع الباحثين والخبراء في المجالات المرتبطة بها ؛ 
3- النهوض بالإبداع الفني في الثقافة الأمازيغية قصد الإسهام في تجديد وإشعاع التراث المغربي وخصائصه الحضارية ؛ 
4- دراسة التعابير الخطية الكفيلة بتسهيل تعليم الأمازيغية عن طريق : 
• إنتاج الأدوات الديداكتيكية اللازمة لتحقيق هذه الغاية وإعداد معاجم عامة وقواميس متخصصة ؛ 
• إعداد خطط عمل بيداغوجية في التعليم العام وفي جزء البرامج المتعلق بالشأن المحلي والحياة الجهوية ؛ وكل ذلك بانسجام مع السياسة العامة التي تنهجها الدولة في ميدان التربية الوطنية ؛ 
5- الإسهام في إعداد برامج للتكوين الأساسي والمستمر لفائدة الأطر التربوية المكلفة بتدريس الأمازيغية والموظفين والمستخدمين الذين تقتضي مهنتهم استعمالها وبوجه عام كل من يرغب في تعلمها ؛ 
6- مساعدة الجامعات إن اقتضى الحال على تنظيم المراكز التي تعنى بالبحث والتطوير اللغوي والثقافي الأمازيغي وعلى تكوين المكونين ؛ 
7- البحث عن المناهج الكفيلة بتعزيز وتشجيع مكانة الأمازيغية في مجالي التواصل والإعلام ؛ 
8- إقامة علاقات تعاون مع الهيئات والمؤسسات الوطنية والأجنبية المهتمة بالشأن الثقافي والعلمي والساعية إلى تحقيق أهداف مماثلة. 
المادة 4 : يدير المعهد مجلس إدارة ويسيره عميد. 
المادة 5 : يتألف مجلس الإدارة من العميد رئيسا ومن أربعين عضوا على الأكثر منهم : 
• خمسة (5) أعضاء يمثلون وزارات الداخلية والتعليم العالي والتربية الوطنية والشؤون الثقافية والاتصال ؛ 
• رئيس جامعة يمثل الجامعات ويعينه جنابنا العالي بالله باقتراح من وزير التعليم العالي في حكومة جلالتنا الشريفة ؛ 
• مدير أكاديمية يمثل الأكاديميات الجهوية للتربية والتكوين ويعينه جنابنا العالي بالله باقتراح من وزير التربية الوطنية في حكومة جلالتنا الشريفة. 
يجوز لعميد المعهد أن يدعو للمشاركة في اجتماعات مجلس الإدارة على سبيل الاستشارة كل شخص يرى فائدة في الاسترشاد برأيه وكلما دعت الضرورة إلى ذلك. 
المادة 6 : يعين عميد المعهد من لدن جنابنا العالي بالله. وتتولى جلالتنا الشريفة تعيين أعضاء مجلس إدارة المعهد الآخرين وتجديد تعيينهم عند الاقتضاء ، بناء على اقتراح من عميد المعهد لمدة أربع سنوات قابلة للتجديد مرة واحدة وفقا للإجراءات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الثانية من المادة 9 بعده. تعين جلالتنا الشريفة أعضاء المجلس الأولين باقتراح من اللجنة المؤقتة المنصوص عليها في المادة 18 أدناه. وفي حالة شغور مقعد أحد أعضاء المجلس لأي سبب من الأسباب ، يقترح العميد على جلالتنا الشريفة وفقا للإجراءات المشار إليها في الفقرة الثانية من المادة 9 بعده ، عضوا يخلف العضو الشاغر مقعده ويمارس انتدابه لمدة أربع سنوات ابتداء من تاريخ تعيينه. 
المادة7 : يتمتع مجلس إدارة المعهد بجميع السلط والصلاحيات اللازمة لإدارة المعهد. ولهذه الغاية ، يتداول المجلس في شأن البرامج المعدة لسنة أو لعدة سنوات والخاصة بالأعمال التي يعتزم المعهد القيام بها لرفع رأيه إلى علم جلالتنا الشريفة حول القضايا التي نعرضها عليه أو التي تعتبر ضرورية للاضطلاع بالمهام المشار إليها في المادة 3 أعلاه. وعلاوة على الصلاحيات الخاصة المسندة إليه بظهيرنا الشريف هذا يتداول المجلس لأجل تحديد : 
• النظام الداخلي للمعهد ؛ 
• النظام الأساسي للموظفين ؛ 
• مشروع ميزانية المعهد وحصر حساباته السنوية. 
ويعرض عميد المعهد جميع قرارات المجلس على نظر جلالتنا الشريفة للمصادقة عليها. 
المادة 8 : يجتمع المجلس مرتين في السنة على الأقل في دورة عادية كما يجتمع متى دعت الحاجة إلى ذلك في دورات استثنائية وذلك بدعوة من رئيسه بناء على طلب من جنابنا العالي بالله أو بمسعى خاص منه أو بطلب من ثلثي أعضاء المجلس. ويرفع عميد المجلس جدول أعمال المجلس إلى علم جلالتنا الشريفة. ويشترط لصحة اجتماعات المجلس حضور ما لا يقل عن ثلثي أعضائه ، ويتخذ قراراته بأغلبية ثلثي الأعضاء الحاضرين. 
المادة 9 : يؤهل مجلس الإدارة ، من أجل القيام بالمهام المسندة إليه بظهيرنا الشريف هذا ، لإحداث مجموعات عمل ولجان دائمة أو مؤقتة يحدد صلاحيتنا وتأليفها وطريقة تسييرها في النظام الداخلي المبينة فيه كذلك طريقة تسيير المجلس. غير أنه يجب على المجلس أن يحدث لجنة خاصة بالتعيين والتمثيل يعهد إليها بأن تنظر ، قبل عرضها على مجلس الإدارة ، في اقتراحات العميد المتعلقة بتعيين أعضاء المجلس الجدد خلفا لمن انتهت مدة انتدابهم أو الأعضاء الذين يمثلون المعهد في التظاهرات المنظمة في الخارج ، وتتألف هذه اللجنة برئاسة العميد من ممثلي الوزارات الخمسة ورئيس الجامعة ومدير الأكاديمية الأعضاء في مجلس الإدارة ومن سبعة أعضاء يعينهم المجلس من بين أعضائه. وتجتمع وتتداول وفق الشروط المحددة في النظام الداخلي. 
المادة 10 : يتمتع عميد المعهد بجميع السلط اللازمة لتنفيذ القرارات التي يتخذها مجلس إدارة المعهد. ولهذه الغاية ، يعهد إلى العميد بالمهام التالية : 
• تسيير شؤون المعهد والعمل باسمه ومباشرة أو الإذن في مباشرة جميع الأعمال أو العمليات الهادفة إلى تحقيق غرضه ؛ 
• إدارة جميع مرافق المعهد ومصالحه الإدارية والمالية والتقنية ؛ 
• تمثيل المعهد إزاء الدولة والإدارات العامة وإزاء الغير ؛ 
• القيام بجميع الأعمال التحفظية في اسم المعهد ؛ 
• إبرام عقود واتفاقيات تعاون باسم المعهد مع كل هيئة عامة أو خاصة وطنية كانت أو أجنبية وعرضها على مجلس الإدارة للمصادقة عليها ؛ 
• تعيين أو توظيف مستخدمي المعهد والخبراء والتقنيين ؛ 
• السهر على تنفيذ قرارات مجلس الإدارة وتحديد جدول أعمال اجتماعاته. 
يجوز للعميد أن يفوض, بعد موافقة مجلس الإدارة ، جزءا من سلطه المتعلقة بالتسيير الإداري إلى الأمين العام للمعهد الذي يعين وفقا لأحكام المادة 14 بعده. 
المادة 11 : عميد المعهد هو الآمر بقبض موارد ميزانية المعهد وصرف نفقاتها ، ويؤهل بهذه الصفة للالتزام بنفقات المعهد والعمل على مسك محاسبة النفقات الملتزم بها وتسليم العون المحاسب الأوامر بالأداء وسندات المداخيل المطابقة لها. ويجوز له أن يفوض تحت مسؤوليته جزءا من سلطه وصلاحياته إلى عضو من أعضاء مجلس الإدارة ينوب عنه إذا تغيب أو عاقه عائق. 
المادة 12 : ميزانية المعهد هي الوثيقة المقدرة فيها نفقات ومداخيل المعهد السنوية. وتتضمن في باب المداخيل بوجه خاص الإعانات المالية للدولة المقيد مبلغها في ميزانية البلاط الملكي. ويحدد وزير المالية في حكومة جلالتنا الشريفة إجراءات تقديم الميزانية وطريقة مسك محاسبة المعهد. ويعين عونا محاسبا لدى العميد يكلف بالسهر على التقيد بالقواعد المالية والمحاسبية المشار إليها أعلاه. تعرض حسابات المعهد على هيئة خبراء محاسبين يعينهم وزير المالية في حكومة جلالتنا الشريفة ويرفعون إلى العميد تقريرا بملاحظاتهم حول ظروف تنفيذ الميزانية يدمج في التقرير السنوي المرفوع إلى جنابنا العالي بالله عملا بأحكام المادة 13 بعده. 
المادة 13 : يجب أن يرفع عميد المعهد إلى جنابنا الشريف تقريرا سنويا مفصلا عن الأنشطة التي يقوم بها المعهد بعد مصادقة مجلس الإدارة عليه. ويتضمن هذا التقرير وجوبا بيانا بالأعمال المنجزة من قبل المعهد خلال السنة المنصرمة والبرامج والمشاريع التي يعتزم القيام بها خلال السنة الجارية أو السنوات الموالية. ويأمر جنابنا العالي بالله ، إن اقتضى الحال ، بنشر مجموع أو بعض محتواه في الجريدة الرسمية. 
المادة 14 : يقوم بأعمال السكرتارية الإدارية للمعهد أمين عام يعين بظهير شريف ويشارك ، دون صوت تقريري ، في أشغال المجلس الذي يتولى تحرير محاضره أو بياناته. 
المادة 15 : تحدد بوجه خاص في النظام الداخلي استنادا للقواعد المقررة في ظهيرنا الشريف هذا ، بنيات المعهد الإدارية المالية والتقنية وطريقة تسييره. ويقوم عميد المعهد بإعداد مشروع النظام الداخلي للمعهد الذي يعرض على مجلس الإدارة للنظر فيه وعلى جلالتنا الشريفة للمصادقة عليه. ويمكن أن يغير المعهد النظام الداخلي وفقا للإجراءات المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة. 
المادة 16 : يتكون مستخدمو المعهد ، زيادة على مستخدمين يباشر توظيفهم وفقا لما ورد في النظام الأساسي ، من: 
• موظفين يلحقون بالمعهد من الإدارات العامة ولاسيما الأكاديميات الجهوية للتربية والتكوين والجامعات وخاصة أساتذة باحثين ، وفقا لأحكام النصوص التشريعية والتنظيمية الجاري بها العمل ؛ 
• خبراء ومتخصصين يباشر توظيفهم بموجب عقود لمدة محددة أو يوضعون رهن تصرف المعهد من قبل مؤسسات التعليم والبحث التابعة للقطاع العام لمدة محددة في إطار اتفاقيات تعاون تبرم بين المعهد والمؤسسات المذكورة. 
المادة 17 : يجوز للمعهد أن يمتلك المنقولات والعقارات اللازمة للقيام بمهمته. ويجوز للدولة وغيرها من الأشخاص المعنوية الخاضعة للقانون العام أن يضعوا بالمجان رهن تصرف المعهد المنقولات والعقارات اللازمة للقيام بمهمته. 
المادة 18 : تعين جلالتنا الشريفة ، لأجل التأسيس الأولي للمعهد ، لجنة مؤقتة تتكون ، بالإضافة إلى عميد المعهد ، من أربع شخصيات وتكلف باقتراح أعضاء مجلس إدارته على جنابنا العالي بالله وباتخاذ جميع التدابير الإدارية والمالية التي تقتضيها إقامة أجهزة المعهد لتمكينه من الاضطلاع ابتداء من شهر يناير 2002 بالمهام المسندة إليه بموجب ظهيرنا الشريف هذا. 
المادة 19 : ينشر ظهيرنا الشريف هذا بالجريدة الرسمية. 
وحرر بخنيفرة في 29 من رجب الخير 1422 (17 أكتوبر 2001) 
*المرجع* 

الجريدة الرسمية رقم 4948 الصادرة يوم الخميس 1 نونبر 2001

----------

